

Ask HN: Did anyone else get their Peek? - joezydeco

I got email about three weeks ago saying "your peek is shipping in the next 2 days".  Nothing has arrived and there is no activity on the shipping label.<p>I was fortunate enough to get on the list for one, I'm curious what happened.  Has anyone received one?
======
jeffpalmer
Yes, I just received one yesterday. I got the same email from Amol on Feb
14th, noting that it was being shipped in the next 2 days. It's possible that
yours in in transit I suppose.

------
achompas
Yup, got mine a few weeks back. Must've been part of the first batch--I
responded very quickly.

